# New to ATI tool and Oc



## netranger6 (Aug 27, 2004)

I ran the "Find Max Core" and "mem".  System locked and needed reboot at 553mhz core. but the mem just ran and ran, was up to 564MHz and I aborted.  So, can I assume that 553 core is the highest I can go, and oc'ing to around 525 will be good?  As well as setting my mem to say..525?  The tool never told me what my max's were or anything, just wondering if it should.  BTW, I have x800 pro.  Thanks man for the look, feel free to flame the n00b.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2004)

artifact scanning on x800 isnt as precise as i want it to be yet .. use the 525 as baseline and start playing games .. keep reducing your clocks until you are fine


----------



## netranger6 (Aug 27, 2004)

Thans for the reply.  Is there a rule of thumb as far as the ratio of core/memory Mhz that I should follow?


----------

